# Size of Photoshop Elements app



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

I just downloaded and installed Photoshop Elements 11 from the app store, It's just the editor part, not including the organizer.
It is 2.7 gigs!

I can't believe this can be right. It's more than twice the size of any other app I have, including other editing and painting apps.

On the app store it's described as 1.3 gigs. 

What's happened and how do I fix it?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I suspect the disk image has been compressed to 1.3GBs which is the download size, and 2.7GBs is indeed the expanded size.

A sizeable chunk of that may be related to foreign languages. I doubt that the version you down loaded is 32bit or PPC compatible but either of those would further bloat the app.

You can clear the foreign languages with an app like Monolingual but with Adobe apps that has been shown to sometimes be problematic.

Unless you are running a small SSD, best bet is to just accept the bloat that seems to be part and parcel of Adobe's, M$'s and Apple's worlds.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*the answer*

From the Adobe community forum:


No, actually it should be 2.87 GB. 

That's because of all the stuff for the graphics panel (the backgrounds, frames, graphics, etc.) In the boxed version these are online and you download them as needed, but the app store guidelines don't allow that, so they had to put them all in.


----------

